# WPG Clarification



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Just wanted to clarify something before I make a purchase. It seems so simple that it's confusing me. I asked this before, but I will keep it very simple. Plus I can't find that other thread.

I have two 40watt bulbs on my tank. Do I have:

.32 WPG ? (40 divided into 125)

or

.64 WPG ? (80 divided into 125)

TIA


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2x40=80
80/125=.64wpg


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks simpte. I couldn't find the other thread asking this same question, which was a long version, and I got different answers.

I have some extra strip lights that I've put on top of my tank, which is kind of an eyesore right now but I'm not trying to impress anyone I just want my plants to flourish.
I have 3 other 30 watt bulbs, one being a Hagen AquaGlo (18k), which is kind of dim and it's supposed to help plant growth and stimulate natural colors in fishes. I've noticed an improvement in the overall color of my plants after a week of adding the new bulbs.

So going by you clarifying this equation for me, I currently have 1.36WPG.
When I get my 4x96 ballast (home depot, 33$), I'll have approx 3.072WPG.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You'll have to also purchase a fixture to hold the new bulbs, a good reflector, and encaps in the least. You cant just change the ballast to get more light.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Right right. 'Tis for my custom canopy, I have a list of things and I'm figuring out all the specs, I needed clarification before I bought anything, the ballast is the beginning and the most important factor in choosing the rest of the stuff.

C


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> the ballast is the beginning and the most important factor in choosing the rest of the stuff.
> 
> C


Incorrect. The ballast is the SECOND most important part. Lights are useless without a good reflector. It really makes all the difference.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

i didn't know this was written. 

For me, and my custom plans, the ballast is what I needed to decide on FIRST before I take the plunge, and I won't cut corners on the rest, especially the reflectors.


----------

